# Mogadore



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone been to Migadore today? Anyone out fishing the Langsinger area? Thinking about going in the morning. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a note, if u go back in to lansinger area it could b icy after Friday’s freezing rain , could get tricky getting out.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

My wife said she saw shanties east of 43.


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Steelhauler said:


> Has anyone been to Migadore today? Anyone out fishing the Langsinger area? Thinking about going in the morning. Thanks in advance.


Did see quite a few shanties by lansinger just before dark tonight when I drove by


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I’ll give it a shot in the morning


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Wes I was there today. 5-6 inches of ice and bite was hot till 12:30 and picked back up around 2:00. Prolly caught around 100 crappie and gills. We took home prolly 50 crappies. Size was ok nothing special, bunch of eaters.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Sean, thanks for the info. Heading that way shortly


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I hit Mogadore this morning for a few hours. 5”-6” of ice off of Langsinger. I followed Fish2win’s direction and got into the Crappie straight out. Caught maybe 20 or so, but only 2 keepers. Also got a few gills and a perch. It was a steady bite and I had fun. Great way to spend a Sunday morning. Thanks again Sean.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I went to Lansinger today from 8:45 till 4pm. Caught six before noon. All small. One bite from noon to 4. Others in area experienced the same. I was straight out from the boat ramp fishing in about 12fow. Moved three times.... if this helps anyone! Still though, for me the day flew by and I would have loved to stay to see if the evening bite would turn on, but promised wife I'd have dinner for her when she got home. Hot Hungarian sausage from Duma's!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Was this mogadore today at 4? I couldn’t tell which lake it was for sure -flying in from that s-hole NYC.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

There were 3 shanties off the point in the second pic and quite a few in the first pic


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

joerugz said:


> I went to Lansinger today from 8:45 till 4pm. Caught six before noon. All small. One bite from noon to 4. Others in area experienced the same. I was straight out from the boat ramp fishing in about 12fow. Moved three times.... if this helps anyone! Still though, for me the day flew by and I would have loved to stay to see if the evening bite would turn on, but promised wife I'd have dinner for her when she got home. Hot Hungarian sausage from Duma's!!


Barberton's 'Al's'







Hot Hungarian Sausage on the ice from Mousejam James a few years ago.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

lived in Barberton all my life, never had al,s hot sausage till this past new years and it is the real deal. if your on the ice just be careful where you relieve yourself as you might end up with a big hole in the ice......lol


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Yu need a little horseradish with that sausage John getting hard to find good hunky sausage by me


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Was this mogadore today at 4? I couldn’t tell which lake it was for sure -flying in from that s-hole NYC.
> View attachment 253132
> View attachment 253133





BrianSipe17 said:


> Was this mogadore today at 4? I couldn’t tell which lake it was for sure -flying in from that s-hole NYC.
> View attachment 253132
> View attachment 253133


Yep! Looking east at the Rt 43 Causway on the left side.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Sure was jealous seeing shanties out there!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Was this mogadore today at 4? I couldn’t tell which lake it was for sure -flying in from that s-hole NYC.
> View attachment 253132
> View attachment 253133


Feel your pain...gotta go to NYC next week and the week after for work...at least I won't be in Manhattan.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Barberton's 'Al's'
> View attachment 253137
> Hot Hungarian Sausage on the ice from Mousejam James a few years ago.


Doesn’t get much better than some hot food on the ice!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We counted 27 shanties on Sunday around noon. It was a lot tougher for us this Sunday as opposed to last Sunday. Were heading back out this Saturday


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pictures !


----------



## TSF (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone know how the ice is???


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

TSF said:


> Anyone know how the ice is???


It was still good when I left at 6.


----------



## TSF (Jan 21, 2018)

kayakcrazy said:


> It was still good when I left at 6.


How think was the ice?


----------



## TSF (Jan 21, 2018)

TSF said:


> How think was the ice?


Thick*


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

4 to 6 inches.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## TSF (Jan 21, 2018)

kayakcrazy said:


> View attachment 253983


I hope it survives tomorrow. I wanna get out there Sunday


----------



## vietcu (Jan 25, 2018)

What am I doing wrong? Been to Mogadore 3 times this year and managed to get one perch. Using minnows. Fishing off Lasinger, starting to not like this lake. Others are doing so well, and I'm getting skunked.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fish tite to bottom


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you have electronics? Do you move around? Tried wax worms?


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> Fish tite to bottom


Today was a tough day at Mogadore. I managed to catch fish but moved constantly. I fish Mogadore a lot. Your welcome to join me and we can compare strategies!


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

vietcu said:


> What am I doing wrong? Been to Mogadore 3 times this year and managed to get one perch. Using minnows. Fishing off Lasinger, starting to not like this lake. Others are doing so well, and I'm getting
> 
> Today was a tough day at Mogadore. I managed to catch fish but moved constantly. I fish Mogadore a lot. Your welcome to join me and we can compare strategies!


----------



## vietcu (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks kayakcrazy, I'll take you up on that. No electronics, I think I may have to get one next year. I was hoping wouldn't need one but man am I wrong. I was moving around like crazy last time out, even talked to a few guys on the ice. Seems that it was too late in the day and fish stopped biting.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tough bite today. Fished from 8:30 to 1:30. Watched them on the vexilar and you had to coax them. Caught this channel cat on a lived minnow under a slip bobber. First bait down the hole with my smallest minnow. Had set 2 ft off the bottom and saw a mark 2 ft higher. Moved the knot down and right there bobber was under. Took almost 10 min to bring it in and the head barely fit thru the 6 in hole. Made my day. Measured 26 inches. You got to have electronics!!!


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

MOBIL4 said:


> Tough bite today. Fished from 8:30 to 1:30. Watched them on the vexilar and you had to coax them. Caught this channel cat on a lived minnow under a slip bobber. First bait down the hole with my smallest minnow. Had set 2 ft off the bottom and saw a mark 2 ft higher. Moved the knot down and right there bobber was under. Took almost 10 min to bring it in and the head barely fit thru the 6 in hole. Made my day. Measured 26 inches. You got to have electronics!!!
> View attachment 254179
> View attachment 254180


Congratulations on your catch. I've been trying to catch one of those this winter at Mogadore and have been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

vietcu said:


> What am I doing wrong? Been to Mogadore 3 times this year and managed to get one perch. Using minnows. Fishing off Lasinger, starting to not like this lake. Others are doing so well, and I'm getting skunked.


Forget the minnows. Use a glow pinman and waxworms. I will usually catch 1 fish on a minnow and all the rest on waxworms


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

MOBIL4 said:


> Tough bite today. Fished from 8:30 to 1:30. Watched them on the vexilar and you had to coax them. Caught this channel cat on a lived minnow under a slip bobber. First bait down the hole with my smallest minnow. Had set 2 ft off the bottom and saw a mark 2 ft higher. Moved the knot down and right there bobber was under. Took almost 10 min to bring it in and the head barely fit thru the 6 in hole. Made my day. Measured 26 inches. You got to have electronics!!!
> View attachment 254179
> View attachment 254180


That had to be fun to fight in. Great job and congratulations


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

fishingful said:


> Forget the minnows. Use a glow pinman and waxworms. I will usually catch 1 fish on a minnow and all the rest on waxworms


 have fished Mogadore the past three evenings. 15 fow is the depth that has been working for myself and a few Buddies. Have been catching perch on small live minnows and pieces of minnow cut up and put on tungsten pinmins. A few have come off of wax worm and red maggot combinations. My friend walked all around the channel today towards 43 Bridge and all the way back to the Big Island. He managed to catch perch at just about every location, and actually iced a few of them on a very small 1/32 Oz cicada blade bait, imagine that. No Bobber either spring bobber or noodle rods preferably. Fish are biting very light most of the time if you're not paying attention you will not see the bite. Pull them off the bottom if they follow more than likely they will bite. Been getting a mixed bag of nice crappies as well as some smaller Gilbert's mixed in! Good luck, going to try to get on Berlin tomorrow if not going to hit MOG.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

floater99 said:


> Yu need a little horseradish with that sausage John getting hard to find good hunky sausage by me


try Presslers Meats..Just south of Killian Rd. on Pressler Rd.,, Springfield twp. My Favorite Hunky saus...!!


----------

